# crab grass and new grass



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> Per the program you can plant grass seeds apply this fertilizer which will also prevent crab grass


*Whoa! Hold the phone! Don't do it!*

Rewind and watch that show again. You absolutely cannot put any kind of crabgrass/weed etc preventer and grass seed anywhere near the same time! Think about the process. Any kind of preventer, which is called a pre-emergent herbicide, keeps the grass from germinating- or more correctly keeps the newly germinated grass from putting out roots. Some herbicides are more effective than others on certain kinds of weeds but that is not the point here. You can find these products at any HD/Lowes/WM, etc. Go read the label on any of them. They will all tell you DO NOT used within a certain number of weeks (give or take about 12 weeks) before or after sowing lawn seed.

If you already have a lawn, this would be an excellent time to apply these products. But, not if you are planning any seeding in the near future.


----------



## mike4 (Mar 26, 2009)

*greenview*

Downunder,
I did find a product that says it will prevent crab grass while not prohibiting the growth of new grass seeds.....so they say. Greenviewfertilizer.com...seems kinda a pricy though....$50.00 for 5,000sqft.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Gotta learn something today I guess. I'll have to check that product out.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

There are others. I use these a lot as I expand the lawns. Also when I plant new lawn. I use Lebanon brand 12-24-11 w/ Tupersan. It is specifcally a pre-emergent crab grass preventor when also planting new grass seeds.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Mike, is this the product you found?

http://www.greenviewfertilizer.com/pdfs/labels/L-GRV30128.pdf


Established Cool Season Turfgrasses 
​​- Kentucky bluegrass, perennial ryegrass, fine and tall fescues.​ 
Established Warm Season Turfgrasses ​ 

- Bahiagrass, bermudagrass, buffalograss, centipedegrass,​ 
zoysiagrass, St. Augustinegrass (except ‘Floratam’).

Do not use this product on seedling buffalograss in the spring of the first year of establishment until
the turfgrass is fully green and has established new roots.
Do not use Greenview Fairway Formula Spring Fertilizer Weed & Feed and Crabgrass Preventer on
colonial bentgrass, dichondra, carpetgrass, or ‘Floratam’ St. Augustinegrass.
If the lawn has been seeded recently, wait until after the third mowing before using this product. Do ​​not seed, overseed or sprig the treated area for 10 weeks after application​
​


Or this?
http://www.greenviewfertilizer.com/pdfs/labels/L-GRV30115.pdf


All of their products with dithiopyr (Dimension) are labeled for use on established turf. See above.

Wish I could get off of their font after copy/paste.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> It is specifcally a pre-emergent crab grass preventor when also planting new grass seeds.


For cool season grasses.



> Eliminates bermudagrass encroachment onto bentgrass greens.
> 
> Labeled for Kentucky bluegrass, tall fescue, perennial ryegrass, bentgrass — most common cool-season grasses — and zoysia sprigs.


From their page.


----------



## Leoskee (Dec 19, 2007)

I use Scotts Summer Fertilizer with Halts crabgrass preventer. Its not perfect but it works well enough to keep things managable. 

But the best remedy for crabgrass is to keep your grass lush and thick. Once I was able to get my grass growing well it prevented the crabgrass from rooting and attacking the lawn. The grass made the crabgrass seedlings stand out and all I had to do was pull it up because it could not reach the soil.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

May be corn gluten meal under a variety of names.....TurfMaize jumps to mind, Scott's Turf Builder is another...is this what you eman?


----------



## mattman (Mar 9, 2009)

Leoskee said:


> But the best remedy for crabgrass is to keep your grass lush and thick. Once I was able to get my grass growing well it prevented the crabgrass from rooting and attacking the lawn. The grass made the crabgrass seedlings stand out and all I had to do was pull it up because it could not reach the soil.


 
This is what I have done too. I went to a fine fescew and let it grow to about 4" in height and it is doing a good job at choking out the crabgrass, what is left gets pulled up.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Whatever you do, good luck. I still have a nice chunk of crabgrass that reappears every year. I think it's rooted deep within most of China.


----------

